# Changing from Brauduino to ArdBir problems



## NealK (19/10/14)

I can't get the ardbir sketch to verify. I get the following error(s)

In file included from ArdBir_2_6_70b10xxx.ino:91:
Pcb_11s.h:2: error: 'OneWire' does not name a type
Pcb_11s.h:3: error: 'A4' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_11s.h:3: error: 'A5' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_11s.h:6: error: 'A2' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_11s.h:7: error: 'A3' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_11s.h:8: error: 'A0' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_11s.h:9: error: 'A1' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_11s.h:12: error: 'byte' does not name a type
Pcb_11s.h:13: error: 'byte' does not name a type
Pcb_11s.h:14: error: 'byte' does not name a type
In file included from ArdBir_2_6_70b10xxx.ino:97:
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:2: error: 'OneWire' does not name a type
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:3: error: redefinition of 'LiquidCrystal lcd'
Pcb_11s.h:3: error: 'LiquidCrystal lcd' previously declared here
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:6: error: redefinition of 'const char Button_up'
Pcb_11s.h:6: error: 'const char Button_up' previously defined here
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:6: error: 'A3' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:7: error: redefinition of 'const char Button_dn'
Pcb_11s.h:7: error: 'const char Button_dn' previously defined here
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:7: error: 'A2' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:8: error: redefinition of 'const char Button_start'
Pcb_11s.h:8: error: 'const char Button_start' previously defined here
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:8: error: 'A1' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:9: error: redefinition of 'const char Button_enter'
Pcb_11s.h:9: error: 'const char Button_enter' previously defined here
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:9: error: 'A0' was not declared in this scope
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:12: error: 'byte' does not name a type
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:13: error: 'byte' does not name a type
Pcb_Brauduinriginal.h:14: error: 'byte' does not name a type
In file included from ArdBir_2_6_70b10xxx.ino:100:
Presentazione.h:1: error: variable or field 'scriviSprite' declared void
Presentazione.h:1: error: 'byte' was not declared in this scope
Presentazione.h:1: error: 'byte' was not declared in this scope

I have changed the lcd and pcb setting as explained in the instructions but I am really lost as to what I am doing wrong here. 
Please help!


----------



## neo__04 (19/10/14)

Generally when you get errors like that it's due to not having the libraries setup for the script.
Onewire is one of them, also pid is one too.

Fine them and put them in your android/libraries folder and it should compile without the errors


----------



## NealK (19/10/14)

I have onewire and pid in my library folder. Am I supposed to do anything else with them or just have them in that folder?


----------



## NealK (19/10/14)

First step to be performed in order to guarantee the right system operation is the system
configuration and reset of EEPROM in order to correctly manage recipe storing. Please
read the proper section for the right parameter configuration.

What and where is the "proper section for the right parameter configuration"?
I am confused!


----------



## NealK (19/10/14)

I have reloaded Brauduino with no issues but I can't get past these errors with Ardbir.


----------



## NealK (19/10/14)

Sorted!
I tried a different version of Ardbir and it loaded straight away.


----------



## lael (19/10/14)

Might be worth posting which versions worked and which threw errors for others attempting the same thing.


----------



## NealK (19/10/14)

Good idea Lael.

ArdBir_2_6_70b10 did not work for me, it gave the errors listed in my first post.

ArdBir_2_6_70b7 loaded first go and seems to work ok but I haven't done a brew with it yet.


----------



## Deevotronics (6/12/14)

I have tried both ArdBir_2-6-63b10 and 2-6-70b6 and always get the following error:

avrdude: verification error, first mismatch at byte 0x7800
0x65 != 0xff
avrdude: verification error; content mismatch

My brauduino2.ino sketch uploads just fine. Any ideas?


----------



## NealK (6/12/14)

Have you tried ArdBir_2_6_70b7?


----------



## livetoride (9/1/15)

I got this error when trying to use ArdBir_2_6_70B7 Does anymore know what this error means? Ive loaded all the libarys i belive properly!

Arduino: 1.0.6 (Windows 7), Board: "Arduino Uno"
ArdBir_2_6_70b10:187: error: 'PID' does not name a type
ArdBir_2_6_70b10.ino: In function 'void PID_HEAT(boolean)':
ArdBir_2_6_70b10:292: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
ArdBir_2_6_70b10.ino: In function 'void load_pid_settings()':
ArdBir_2_6_70b10:310: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
ArdBir_2_6_70b10.ino: In function 'void setup()':
ArdBir_2_6_70b10:1861: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
ArdBir_2_6_70b10:1861: error: 'AUTOMATIC' was not declared in this scope


----------



## cow77 (12/1/15)

@livetoride: you need to import the libraries (in this case PID_v1) needed for ArdBir.


----------

